# Access: m:n Beziehung in Formular darstellen



## moondancer (23. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich soll eine einfache Dokumentendatenbank mit Access erstellen. Dazu habe ich 3 Tabellen:

documents
author
documents_author

Dabei enthält documents die Daten der Dokumente, author enthält die Namen der Autoren und documents_author enthält die IDs (doc_id und author_id und stellt somit die m:n Beziehung her (ein Dokument kann mehrere Autoren haben).
Dazu soll es ein Eintragsfürmular geben. Dieses habe ich erstellt. Probleme bereitet die Auswahl und Speicherung mehrerer Autoren. Wie macht man das am geschicktesten? Wäre ein Unterformular geeignet? Oder gibt es viell. ein Listenelement was dies leistet?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------

